# Martin Jaguar vs PSE Coyote.



## TankJon (Jun 23, 2013)

I had a Martin Jaguar and I couldn't get on with it. Just could not get comfortable shooting it. Never tried the Coyote but it looks very similar. I sold the Jaguar and bought a Bear Grizzly. Twice the price but I love shooting it and for me that is worth the extra. I also prefer the feel of the Grizzly in my hand ...pardon the expression but wood in the hand just feels better!


----------



## Berserker (Jan 3, 2014)

TankJon said:


> I had a Martin Jaguar and I couldn't get on with it. Just could not get comfortable shooting it. Never tried the Coyote but it looks very similar. I sold the Jaguar and bought a Bear Grizzly. Twice the price but I love shooting it and for me that is worth the extra. I also prefer the feel of the Grizzly in my hand ...pardon the expression but wood in the hand just feels better!


Thanks for the imput.

What exactly is it that made the bow feel uncomfortable? was it the bow ergonomics or just the fact that wood feels better for you? I'm just trying to get as much detailed info as possible. The grizzly looks really nice, is just that I favor the aluminun over wood because of durability isues when it comes to exposure to the elements. Also I have a tight budget but I have not ruled out complitely the idea of a wooden bow.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Consider this:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2155098&highlight=phantom

Here is some info on a first bow kit:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1588147

Here is some vid on form and exercises:
http://www.archerygb.org/support/operations/coaches/coaching_videos.php

Here is some info on tuning:
http://veraxservice.net/arch/tune.html

Good Luck!


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

The bow most reccommended on here for beginers appears to be the Samick Sage. Nice price ,and it is a take down so, a light set of limbs for form practice , then a heavier set for hunting is more cost effective. Do not over bow (too much weight) yourself. This is from my personal experience and from the bow gurus on here. Good luck!


----------



## Berserker (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info. very usefull.


----------



## Berserker (Jan 3, 2014)

After some research and the information here provided, I've come to the conclusion that, given the limb probles atributed to the Jaguar and Coyote, I'll be beter off buying a Samick bow. I would have much preffered an aluminun riser, but for the price and exelent reviews, I can't discard the Samick.

Some one in this forum, in a thread a few years old, said to have been able to successfully fit Samick Sage limbs in a Martin Jaguar riser and that the bow had a dramatic change in smuthness and shooting quality. Is this actualy possible? Anybody whith experience on this out there?

Thanks.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Berserker said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and to archery. My interest is in traditional archery. Been practiceing with a 20# 56" PSE Optima for a wile now and I'm reade to upgrade to greater poundage. I would like to know the opinions of as much members as possible that have used the Martin Jaguar and the PSE Coyote recurved for target practicing or hunting. I would like to buy one of this two, I just need as much input from people that have experienced both as possible. Which one would you pick and why.
> 
> ...


Not both just the jaguar. Mine is now maybe 3 or 4 years old.... I got it when limb failures were all the rage... and mine is still going... but I expect it to collapse someday and will put whatever replacements work the best... and still be ahead money wise. It's an ugly bow... I've big hands so I've no problem of the riser, but it is infinitely accommodating to just about any arrow I shoot from a 60# spine to 125#.

Ugly..... otherwise worth the money to me.


----------



## TankJon (Jun 23, 2013)

Berserker said:


> Thanks for the imput.
> 
> What exactly is it that made the bow feel uncomfortable? was it the bow ergonomics or just the fact that wood feels better for you? I'm just trying to get as much detailed info as possible. The grizzly looks really nice, is just that I favor the aluminun over wood because of durability isues when it comes to exposure to the elements. Also I have a tight budget but I have not ruled out complitely the idea of a wooden bow.


It was mainly the ergonomics. Didn't like the narrow handle or the very sticky rubber grip. It isn't the nicest looking bow either. As for durability you only have to look at all the 70's Bear bows that are STILL in use today! A decent wooden riser will be built to last and to be used in all conditions. I'm not against metal risers. I have shot a Hoyt Buffalo and a Dorado and both are great bows but I wanted the simplicity of a one piece wooden bow.

If it were me and I was spending Martin Jaguar money then I would buy the Samick Sage or Ragim Impala. I have owned a Ragim Impala and it was a great bow. I only sold it as I had outgrown the poundage but it was much better shooting than the Jaguar I had. Less noise, less hand shock and smoother drawing. BUT having said that plenty of people love their Jaguars. I also wouldn't worry about the limb issue ...I believe it has been addressed!


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was in a similar situation about 6 months ago, only I was trying to decide on my first bow. I got a lot of the same recommendations as you (Samick Sage, vintage Bear bows, etc), and it is all good advice. However I figured I would post my opinion since I was pretty much in the same situation, except I prefer bows with wood risers.

After all the recommendations I started on planning to get a Samick Sage or a Cartel Triple Riser with Sage limbs (called the Carsage), and I think you might like the Carsage. I am actually surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet. 

Like I said before the Carsage consists of putting the Samick Sage limbs onto a Cartel Triple Riser, and if you search ArcheryTalk/LeatherWall you can find plenty of great reviews on this rather cheap combination ($115+shipping).

Here is a picture of the Cartel Triple Riser:








And here are a couple pics with the limbs attached:















Oh and if you are curious what I did, I ended up getting lucky and finding a vintage 35# Bear Black Bear recurve on CraigsList for $30, and now I own 4 vintage Bear recurves


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Both the Jaguar and Coyote are reflexed instead of deflexed, which makes them squirrelly and difficult to shoot accurately. They are OK for short range and how fishing but that's about it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you are looking for an aluminum riser, check out the Hoyt Excel. Very nice bow from what I've read and the ILF limb attachment system lets you shoot several manufacturers limbs (think used and future options). The Excel is often recommended as a modest upgrade from the Sage.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

My notes for my 21" Hoyt Excel with long limbs for a 66" bow. I pull 30". A Feather River bow scale was used.

EX24: 29-30# @ 30" W&W/SF Axiom Plus limbs 24#
EX30: 33-34# @ 30" W&W/SF Axiom Plus limbs 30#
EE34: 39-40? @ 30" W&W Sebastian Flute Elite+ Carbon Recurve Limbs 34#
EC34: 40-41# @ 30" W&W Sebastian Flute Premium Carbon Recurve Limbs 34#
EX36: 44# @ 30" W&W/SF Axiom Plus limbs 36#
EX40: 43# @ 30" TradTech BlackMax 40#

Congrats on starting archery, which is a great sport!

Here is some info on a first bow:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1588147

Here is some vid on form and exercises:
http://www.archerygb.org/support/operations/coaches/coaching_videos.php

Here is some info on tuning:
http://veraxservice.net/arch/tune.html

Good Luck!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

j.conner said:


> Both the Jaguar and Coyote are reflexed instead of deflexed, which makes them squirrelly and difficult to shoot accurately. They are OK for short range and how fishing but that's about it.


Really? I'd like to hear about that.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Another option is a WARF basically its any old aluminum compound riser retrofitted with recurve limbs. I have an old bear black bear compound that I want to do this with.


----------



## Berserker (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks again for the input guys. I'll look into it.


----------

